# UND Verknüpfung



## ETechniker2011 (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich bin CodeSYS-Anfänger und bräuchte Eure Hilfe.

Hier mein Programmcode in S7:

L Eingang              --------INT
L W#16#0001
UW
L 1
==I
= Ausgang

Möchte dieses Programm in 
Beckhoff realisieren, doch leider
kenne ich den AWL Befehl nicht, 
hätte Ihr ne Idee?

Vielen Dank

MFG


----------



## mainzelmann (20 Januar 2011)

In AWL bei CoDeSys sieht das so aus:

```
LD iEingang
AND 16#0001
ST iAusgang
```

Noch einfacher im ST:

```
iAusgang := iEingang AND 16#1;
```
iEingang und iAusgang sind vom Typ INT

Falls du ein Bit (in deinem Fall das niederwertigste Bit) als Boolschen Wert haben willst kannst du auch das hier nehmen:

```
LD iEingang.0
ST xAusgang
```
xAusgang ist vom Typ BOOL


----------



## ETechniker2011 (20 Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank, 

aber deine erste AWL Anweisung ging nicht. Kam irgendwie der Fehler in der AND Zeile: Kann vom Typ INT nicht in ANY INT umwandeln.

SCL programmier ich leider noch nicht so viel, deshalb 
lass ich das mal aussen vor.

Zum dritten Code, diesen find ich sehr interessant und werde ich auch 
gleich testen.

MFG


----------



## mainzelmann (20 Januar 2011)

ETechniker2011 schrieb:


> deine erste AWL Anweisung ging nicht. Kam irgendwie der Fehler in der AND Zeile: Kann vom Typ INT nicht in ANY INT umwandeln.



Habs auch grad noch mal probiert, bei mir kommt nur ne Warnung wegen des Vorzeichens bei INT. Wenn du die beiden Variablen als UINT oder WORD deklarierst sollte es funktionieren.


----------

